

Why We Do Not Offer Phone Support - spicer-matthews
http://cloudmanic.com/blog/53/why-we-do-not-offer-phone-support?utm_campaign=blog-hackernews

======
jakejake
It's also difficult to provide phone support when you work from a coffee shop.

